# Golden Sands Mablethorpe



## LadyJ

Hi All

We have just booked into the Haven site Golden Sands at Mablethorpe for the pricley sum of £16.20 including electric for 4 nights 30th March to 3rd April. Following on from Newark Show.

If any of you would like to join us there get yourselves booked in quick and post on here when you have.

Golden Sands

Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> We have just booked into the Haven site Golden Sands at Mablethorpe for the pricley sum of £16.20 including electric for 4 nights 30th March to 3rd April. Following on from Newark Show.
> 
> If any of you would like to join us there get yourselves booked in quick and post on here when you have.
> 
> Golden Sands
> 
> Jacquie


 we have been to Thorpe park same sort of money great value cannot be beaten.


----------



## autostratus

LadyJ said:


> .......If any of you would like to join us there get yourselves booked in quick and post on here when you have.
> Jacquie


*Hurry, only 2 left *


----------



## LadyJ

Who's booked then :?: was it you Gillian :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## autostratus

LadyJ said:


> Who's booked then :?: was it you Gillian :?:
> 
> Jacquie


Moi? Non, je regret.

Did broach the subject as it seems great value but all being well we will be in France for our first trip of the year. 

*Hurry, only 3 left now. *


----------



## UncleNorm

I'm panicking! Want one but need to phone for size, same as yours Jac! Fingers crossed I can get through tomorrow!


----------



## Briarose

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> We have just booked into the Haven site Golden Sands at Mablethorpe for the pricley sum of £16.20 including electric for 4 nights 30th March to 3rd April. Following on from Newark Show.
> 
> If any of you would like to join us there get yourselves booked in quick and post on here when you have.
> 
> Golden Sands
> 
> Jacquie


 If you need any rock to take back, come and see me LOL


----------



## autostratus

Briarose said:


> If you need any rock to take back, come and see me LOL


I hope your rock hasn't got 'Briarose' running through it but only 'Mablethorpe' otherwise I might have to consider whether your post breaks the forum's rules on advertising.


----------



## Briarose

autostratus said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you need any rock to take back, come and see me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your rock hasn't got 'Briarose' running through it but only 'Mablethorpe' otherwise I might have to consider whether your post breaks the forum's rules on advertising.
Click to expand...

 :lol: well it has Skegness LOL but we do have a big stand with all sorts of other things wrote through it :wink: .............................I won't list what they say though :lol:


----------



## peedee

And there was I thinking you might have made it! Does anyone make it any more in Skeggy?

peedee


----------



## LadyJ

UncleNorm said:


> I'm panicking! Want one but need to phone for size, same as yours Jac! Fingers crossed I can get through tomorrow!


Don't bother phoning Norm just put it as under 21ft on the booking form all the pitches there are ok for size unless you are an RV

Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Jac! Sorted at Golden Sands! 

You've now got company until the Friday, 3 April. I don't like fibbing so phoned them... Call centre... very pleasant young lady... 7minutes 57 seconds on 0871!!! :evil: but still got 4 nights with leccy for £19.80. 

Hey, I'm well chuffed at that. That's exactly what Auntie Sandra and I paid for ONE night at West Ayton CC site last August.

Buy one, GET THREE FREE!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Norm

Well done but why did they charge you £19.80 when ours was £16.20 for the same??? I would query that!!!



Jacquie


----------



## Coulstock

*Golden Sands*

J

Pat & I are booked in 30/3 to 3/4 - price £16.20

Harry


----------



## Briarose

peedee said:


> And there was I thinking you might have made it! Does anyone make it any more in Skeggy?
> 
> peedee


 Hi no most of it comes from Blackpool, there is still a rock making factory near Bridlington too though.

Many years ago there used to be a rock maker in Skegness near to the clock tower, but it closed down some years ago.


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Golden Sands*



Coulstock said:


> J
> 
> Pat & I are booked in 30/3 to 3/4 - price £16.20
> 
> Harry


Well done H  don't for get your bus passes :lol: although there is parking in Mablethorpe for motorhomes behind the Co-Op store, public car park with motorhome bays 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I have just heard from another member that has booked in at Golden Sands I won't say who it is in case he wants to remain incogneto :lol: but the web site is now showing sold out, he had to ring them but still got booked in ok and he was also charged £16.20 for the 4 nights.

So if anymore of you want to come along just give Haven a ring 0871 231 0884, but I do think you can still book it on line if you go to the check availability and book bit. I have just tried it and it seems to be working ok.


Jacquie


----------



## wotsit

*Golden Sands*

Hi Jacquie

Just confirmed booking for Mablethorpe 30th Mar to 3rd April. See you at Newark as well.

Ta

Bill and Carol


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Golden Sands*



wotsit said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> Just confirmed booking for Mablethorpe 30th Mar to 3rd April. See you at Newark as well.
> 
> Ta
> 
> Bill and Carol


Oh great Bill and Carol that now makes 5 of us at Mablethorpe 

I hope the weather is ok last year we have rain and gales all week  nearly got blown of the beach :roll: :lol: still for the price its a change of scenery if nothing else :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## colliezack

Just had a look at the internet booking site and wonder what stunt they are trying to pull as I tried ten or so into April/ May and they all come up as sold out; even the more expensive ones.
Perhaps they prefer punters to use the expensive phone number instead?


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Malcom

Did you click on the orange bit that says check "availability and book" then fill in all the details date you require etc ive just tried it and its working ok (ps I didnt put the dogs on as its an extra £3 per night for them) nobody checked last year :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 92859

*Golden Sands*

Greetings,



> Perhaps they prefer punters to use the expensive phone number instead?


Phone this number instead: 01507 477871


----------



## LadyJ

Ive just checked the Haven website this morning and its back to showing 2 places available :roll: 

So if anymore of you are thinking of joining us 5 get booking :lol:

I have put in in the meets section now so you can all add your names to the list when you have booked with Haven.

Totally informal nothing being organised its a do your own thing but we will be there for natter weather permitting :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

If any more of you are thinking of joining us at Mablethorpe I would be quick booking as the price has now gone up to £18 for the 4 nights!!!. I think they might put the prices up every week.

Could Humber_Traveller and wotsit add there names to the meets list please.Ta

Golden Sands Meet

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

As this has now gone up in price I have e.mailed the Holiday Site Manager at Golden Sands and asked if we can still have it at the original price of £16.20 if anymore of you would like to join us there, am just waiting for him to get back to me.

I have also asked him if we can all be parked together or reasonably near



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still no reply from Haven regarding the price folks :roll: but even at £18 for 4 nights with electric is still jolly good value only £4.50 a night  

If any more of you are thinking of joining us there I would be quick booking it
as it might go up again next week.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

It is still £18 for the 4 nights folks anymore of you up for it????????




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have an addition to our meet at Mablethorpe welcome to the group redsocks look forward to seeing you there.

Anymore up for it???? still time to book folks


Jacquie


----------



## 92859

*Mablethorpe Tickets*

Greetings,

If anyone would like to join in the fun at Mablethorpe, I have for sale tickets for two at £16.20, 30th March to the 3rd April.

This includes electric and awning.

Unfortunately Chris and I will not be able to make it on this occasion but look forward to seeing everyone at a future event.


----------



## LadyJ

Does anybody want Humber-Travellers tickets for Haven? if so contact him quick as his are at the cheaper rate than it is now :lol:

If somebody does have them then could you please let me know who you are so that I know who to expect.

If you would all like to download the MHF Badge and put your user name on it and christian names it will help us to find each other when on site.

MHF Badge

or you can copy and paste this:=

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still time to book this folks and its still at £18 including electric for the 4 nights.


Jacquie


----------



## Harp07

*Golden Sands*

Hi LadyJ, 
Just to let you know Maria And I are booked in for mablethorpe, 
we are going to book for Newark today and will let you know when it is confirmed. 

Jim & maria.


----------



## LadyJ

Great Jim & Maria look forward to seeing you at both Newark & Mablethorpe  


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore coming to Mablethorpe it is still on Haven website for £18 for the 4 nights and the suns out lets hope it stays out.

Golden Sands

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Unfortunately Coulstock Harry & Pat can no longer make it to Mablethorpe so Harry has said that if anybody wants his camping pass to please let either me or him know and we will give you the details.


Edit

Now taken

Jacquie


----------

